# Sticky  New Users please do not use your real name on TAM



## MattMatt

If you use your real name on TAM, people who know you could link your posts on TAM to you in real life.

People who you might not want to know about your plans and your problems in your life.

So please use a safe, anonymous name when you register on TAM.

If you have used your real name, please don't panic. Just reach out to @EleGirl, our site admin who can change your username to an anonymous one.


----------



## Wolfman1968

MattMatt said:


> If you use your real name on TAM, people who know you could link your posts on TAM to you in real life.
> 
> People who you might not want to know about your plans and your problems in your life.
> 
> So please use a safe, anonymous name when you register on TAM.
> 
> If you have used your real name, please don't panic. Just reach out to @EleGirl, our site admin who can change your username to an anonymous one.


In case anyone was wondering, my name is not actually Wolfman.


----------



## Lostinthought61

I second that Matt, people can be so mean sometimes, 
sincerely, 
E. Humperdinck


----------

